# text in formfelder speichern



## hamid (1. Mrz 2011)

hallo

wie kann man die texte in formfelder speichern? ich hab ein formular mit input und textareas...in den inputfelder bleibt der text erhalten falls absenden nicht funzt aber im textarea verschwinden die texte. woran könnte das liegen? 

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (1. Mrz 2011)

Welches Web-Framework nutzt du? Welche Datenstruktur liegt dahinter?

So aus dem was du geschrieben hast, würde ich sagen, dass es keine Variable in der Datenstruktur gibt, die den Text der Textarea aufnimmt oder der Text aus der eventuell bestehenden Variable nicht ausgelesen wird


----------



## hamid (1. Mrz 2011)

hi ich benutze SPRING. kennst du dich damit aus?Wie kann ich das am besten mit Spring machen???


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (4. Mrz 2011)

Na du hast doch eine Klasse, die die Daten aufnimmt. Da muss eine Variable für das Textarea vorhanden sein. Den Rest macht Spring alleine


----------

